# Altavoz de menos de 35mm de diámetro 8 ohm y 0,5 W



## herrtrudyss (Sep 8, 2008)

Para el circuito que tengo, me piden que tiene que ser un altavoz de 8 ohm y 0,5 w .
El problema es el tamaño. Tengo uno que tiene 5,3 cm de diametro (53 mm) y me es algo grande. ¿ alguien sabe donde encontrar algo más pequeño de las mismas caracteristicas ?
Por otro lado, he probado uno de 0,1 W y no se olle casi nada . ¿ quizás si hubiera de 0,4 w, sería mas pequeño y quizás funcionaría, ¿ que os parece ? Me podríais indicar donde encontrar un altavoz más pequeño       si es que existe.
¿ Que pasaría si lo pongo de 0,3 w por ejemplo , pero de 4 ohm ?
Un fuerte abrazo . y saludos             herr trudyss


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 8, 2008)

Deberias ser mas especifica... pdrias postear  el circuito


----------



## herrtrudyss (Sep 14, 2008)

fernandoae ,      soy  herr  trudyss      En principio sólo necesito un altavoz de  8 ohm  0,5 W y   menos de 35 mm de diámetro.  ¿ sabeis si existe ? y donde lo tienen.
En caso de que no exista, os consultaría la manera de hacer que uno de 0,2 W suene más. Pero de momento no os quiero marear.   Decime algo , porfa
saludos  de herr  trudyss.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 14, 2008)

Existen, eso es seguro...  lo unico que no sabria decirte es donde conseguirlo, quiza en algun radiograbador   
En realidad como no estamos hablando de mucha potencia podrias probar con cualquiera de 8 Ohms para que te de los 0.5W, no importa mucho.
Saludos señorita.


----------



## herrtrudyss (Sep 14, 2008)

? que es un radiograbador ?    El altavoz de 8 ohm y 0,5 w , ya lo tengo pero es grande en tamaño , solo lo necesito de 5 cm de diámetro, ¿ quieres decir que uno de 8 ohm pero de menos watios puede hacerse sonar mas fuerte ? ¿ como hacerlo ? El circuito admite altavoz de 0,5 w hasta 2 w , pero el tamaño me impide ponerlo de más de 0,5 w que es lo que tengo y me va muy justo. Repito 8 0hm y de 0,5 w hasta 2 W pero de ni un milimetro mas de 50 mm de diámetro.
Saludos  Herr  Trudyss


----------

